# Heatherette Haul + CCO + NYX + more! *pic heavy*



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are my haul for the past month since FAFI. Yes, I've been very busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Got the Heatherette today and NYX products today, the rest are throughout mid of Feb up until last week.... 








































































Falsies







Fix+











































True Romance











Pigment samples




















*MUFE*


----------



## stlzbabi (Mar 18, 2008)

Great Haul! I love MUFE!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 18, 2008)

wowzerrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssss

nice friggin haul girl! have fun with it!!! 

I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOOOOOVE NYX Jumbo Pencils! Yummers!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

Swatches, swatches, swatches *chants* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice haul!!! Can I come over and play?? Have fun with your goodies


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 18, 2008)

Super, duper haul... Lollipop loving l/s looks good!! Have fun!!


----------



## eccentric (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, very nice haul! -jealous- That picture of True Romance is really pretty, btw. Haha. Enjoy! :]


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 18, 2008)

yes, swatches please!! **drooling over haul***


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

DANGGGGGGGGG thats a haul haha... love it all :O


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 18, 2008)

wow! great haul! enjoy ur goodies.


----------



## FantaZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Ughhh........I wish I was back in Cali so I can be at Gilroy's CCO or in San Fran's Pro Store!  I'm jealous!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 18, 2008)

That is an AWESOME haul! *jealous*


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

Great haul!! Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## astronaut (Mar 18, 2008)

_*omg!!!!!*_​


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing haul!! *drools.......*


----------



## Jot (Mar 18, 2008)

wowzers! that is some haul xx


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 18, 2008)

GREAT HAUL!!! now I def know what I want from Heatherette


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!  What a haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think that i can pick out my favorite part of it!!  It is all just so pretty!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks ladies.  I just ordered online my missing style minx and melrose mood (ordered 2 of those), and an extra scarlet kiss and hollywood nights. 

I will post a swatch tonight when I get home


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy heck thats hot!


----------



## midnight (Mar 18, 2008)

i love MUFE
v v v nice haul


----------



## n_c (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW...nice haul!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2008)

Which CCO did you got to?????

fucking amazing haul. i want it all.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 18, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Which CCO did you got to?????

fucking amazing haul. i want it all._

 

Its the Estee Lauder Company Store in Midtown Manhattan.  The company I work for receives a company store passes but limited to 1 visit a week with no more than $200 purchases each visit.  I  freakin love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Was very surprised they still have Blast O' Blue lipstick. And they still have a whole lot of stuff! Sooo not good for my wallet


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice haul and grat collection, loooooooooove it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2008)

VERY Nice! 

What is the single pink lipstick? pretty


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_VERY Nice! 

What is the single pink lipstick? pretty_

 
Thanks!  That pink lipstick is NYX Narcissus. I love it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Major haul, Enjoy!​
You took some really good photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What is the name of the purple l/s (in the pic w/blue l/s)?  What is the name of the pink nyx l/s (it looks like the one I just got Narcissus)?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks more like a "Traincase" thread with all that heavy hauling!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Major haul, Enjoy!​

You took some really good photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is the name of the purple l/s (in the pic w/blue l/s)? What is the name of the pink nyx l/s (it looks like the one I just got Narcissus)?_

 

Thanks again everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yup, the NYX l/s is Narcissus. 
And the two l/s are my B2M
left - Up the Amp l/2
right - Sweetie l/s


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjoycex* 

 
_Its the Estee Lauder Company Store in Midtown Manhattan. The company I work for receives a company store passes but limited to 1 visit a week with no more than $200 purchases each visit. I freakin love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was very surprised they still have Blast O' Blue lipstick. And they still have a whole lot of stuff! Sooo not good for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AWWWW omg your soooo lucky!!! I was hoping you would say woodbury commons or tanger outlets. 
i wish i could get into the Estee Lauder Company Store. My mom went once. how else can you get a pass??


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 18, 2008)

OH MY GAAAAWWWWWWWWWWD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so in love with that Heartherette packaging!
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 18, 2008)

ummm wowwwwww


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjoycex* 

 
_Thanks again everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yup, the NYX l/s is Narcissus. 
And the two l/s are my B2M
left - Up the Amp l/2
right - Sweetie l/s_

 
Oops, I just noticed you had answered the question about NYX in the post above mine (that's cause I was lazy & posted an answer b4 reading the comments.

Thanks for the info!

BTW: I too go to the EL Company Store, the one in that building in Grand Central, is that the one you go to?  That particular one does not gave a good selection.


----------



## hkgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm going to check out some nyx today for the first time. my cco has some of the mac items from antiquitease.  the cool pigments,finery, heirlooms, royal assets. i was so tempted but i had to wait for heatherette first.  i'm definitely going back to my cco but i hope there's still some left.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 19, 2008)

great haul !!


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2008)

what a great haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, amazing haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW! Best haul I've seen in a long time - Heatherette is to die for!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 20, 2008)

Soo jealous I am.lol


----------



## Sanae (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW! It's a one great HAUL!!!
fabulous colors!!!!

I am soooo jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ENJOY!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 22, 2008)

holy god! what is the pink mufe e/s is that in the last picture?


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Mar 23, 2008)

AMAZING HAUL!
Pink Source is absolutely my favorite eye shadow, I hope you love it as much as I do!
ALL the things you got look so great, this is by far the best haul thread I've ever seen!
Have fun with all your goodies!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 23, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a matte Fuschia e/s. Very vibrant and sooo pretty! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_holy god! what is the pink mufe e/s is that in the last picture?_


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! I really haven't use it yet... And since you mentioned it, I will play with it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_AMAZING HAUL!
Pink Source is absolutely my favorite eye shadow, I hope you love it as much as I do!
ALL the things you got look so great, this is by far the best haul thread I've ever seen!
Have fun with all your goodies!!_


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 31, 2008)

so many beautiful colors. I'm drooling..... so jealous.  How do you use a blue lipstick?


----------

